
Marijuana legal sales rollout could be delayed in California - prostoalex
http://www.thecannifornian.com/cannabis-culture/marijuana-legalization-rollout-delayed/
======
TillE
> could get delayed a year until 2019

More like 2021. Absent a clear guarantee from the next administration, I'd be
terrified of federal prosecution if I were anyone involved with state-
legalized marijuana. The hands-off approach is pretty likely to end under AG
Sessions.

~~~
pat2man
Medical marijuana is also illegal on a federal level.

------
anonbanker
Meanwhile in Canada, we have approximately 3 months before legislation is
introduced to legalize. It's a great time to be up north.

